# [A] FRANTIC (Thrall) sucht für MH und BT



## Rilifane (20. Juni 2008)

Wir, die Gilde *FRANTIC*, auf *Thrall* haben ab sofort einen freien Raidplatz für einen AKTIVEN


*Schattenpriester*


zu vergeben !


Wir raiden an 5 Tagen die Woche, vornehmlich MH (4/5) und BT (4/8), haben SSC und TK clear. 

Dein Equip sollte nach Möglichkeit unserem Raidstatus entsprechen (T5 oder vergleichbar), eine hohe Bereitschaft, Bufffood, Tränke, Elixiere und Flasks zu jedem Raid in ausreichender Menge zu organisieren und auch (logischerweise) zu verwenden, sollte für Dich selbstverständlich sein, ebenso wie auch die regelmässige Benutzung unseres Raidplaners ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was Dich erwartet, ist eine herzliche und lustige Community, ein faires DKP System, in dem auch Neulinge eine gute Chance auf die begehrten Items haben...

Wenn Du Interesse hast, melde Dich entweder ingame an Rilifane/Calinah (Klassenleiterin Priester), Miea (Gildenmeister) oder an Hailstorm (Raidleiter), oder bewerbe Dich in unserem Forum unter  Frantic


So long 


Rilifane


----------

